# Cream cheese and crabmeat appetizer



## Luvs2Cook (Nov 21, 2008)

CREAM CHEESE AND CRABMEAT APPETIZER   
1 (8 oz.) brick cream cheese
1 can lump crabmeat
1 slice lemon
Juice of 1 lemon wedge
1/2 jar cocktail sauce
1 lettuce leaf
Tabasco sauce to taste
Slice brick of cream cheese into 2 halves, lengthwise. Place one half on lettuce leaf. Rinse and drain crabmeat. Break up lumped pieces with fork. Squeeze lemon wedge over crabmeat. Place 1/2 of the amount of crabmeat onto cream cheese. Place second half of cream cheese on top and cover wit the remainder of crabmeat. Cover with cocktail sauce and garnish with lemon slice. Serve cold with crackers...Best with Triscuits.


----------



## letscook (Nov 21, 2008)

Yummm  I'll bring the triskets

Thats like the shrimp one i make using can baby shrimp rinsed and drained well, then mix with cocktail sauce, then pour over a brick of cream cheese.   and your right triskets are the best for them


----------



## dave the baker (Nov 22, 2008)

Also try:

8 oz cream cheese, softened (do not use whipped or presoftened)
1 6 oz crab meat, drained (can also use can of tiny shrimps)
2 tbsp soft bread crumbs
dash Tobasco

Mix together, place teaspoonfun in square won ton wrapper, fold and seal with touch of water, deep fry till golden (doesn't take long) and enjoy!


----------

